# Antonio Barreca



## miticotoro (7 Novembre 2016)

Antonio Barreca (Torino, 18 marzo 1995) è un calciatore italiano, difensore del Torino e della Nazionale italiana Under-21
Sabato ha rinnovato il contratto con il Toro fino al 2021.
Ingaggio passato da 150k a 300 più bonus


----------



## VonVittel (7 Novembre 2016)

Molto interessante, la sua crescita è da seguire. Speriamo che non sia un fuoco di paglia il suo momento positivo (come Darmian)


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2016)

Lo prenderei al volo, insieme al Gallo. Crescita notevole anche per Benassi e Baselli.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2016)

Questo ragazzo milanista doc per me é la rivelazione di questo inizio di stagione..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Novembre 2016)

Gran bell'assist ieri, ma in fase difensiva è stato disastroso: ha fatto due falli da rigore che l'arbitro per sua fortuna non ha concesso.


----------



## Alfabri (27 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gran bell'assist ieri, ma in fase difensiva è stato disastroso: ha fatto due falli da rigore che l'arbitro per sua fortuna non ha concesso.



Sì però si fa la fascia per due e ha comunque fatto un paio di diagonali profonde fondamentali, disastroso direi proprio di no (al netto dei rigori, almeno uno dei quali ineccepibile).


----------



## kolao95 (27 Novembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Sì però si fa la fascia per due e ha comunque fatto un paio di diagonali profonde fondamentali, disastroso direi proprio di no (al netto dei rigori, almeno uno dei quali ineccepibile).



Sì, ma se non mi ricordo si è fatto anticipare un paio di volte da Pellissier come successo qualche settimana fa con Melchiorri nel 5-1 al Cagliari. Deve migliorare in quell'aspetto..


----------



## miticotoro (27 Novembre 2016)

Bella partita


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Dicembre 2016)

Disastroso oggi. Ma contro questo Mertens ci può stare, è il belga ad essere in uno stato di grazia.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo un paio di minch**** difensive, si è inventato l'1-0 contro l'Atalanta. Conti birillato, cross in corsa che Abate neanche benedetto dallo spirito santo metterebbe mai.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Ha fatto una gran partita ieri, si è inventato l'1-0 da solo.


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2017)

Un gran bel terzino, rapido, crossa bene, ha una bella falcata ed è il prototipo del terzino moderno.
Ci punterei molto prima dell'europeo U21, con un'altra società.


----------

